# CJ5 bounce



## bigskytom (Nov 23, 2006)

Lately, I have been noticing what seems to be an excessive amount of bouncing of the jeep/plow when hitting a bump in the road. I know the short wheel base contributes to this, but it seems to bounce excessively. I am beginning to worry it is putting execessive strain on the plow mounts. 
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Have you got too much slack in your chain? How are the front shocks?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you put new springs in or a lift?


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

*Green Frog Snowplowing*

I have a 2000 Cherokee and I had to make a 100lb counter weight, it did help a lot.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I can't see how slack in the chain makes any difference when driving but your right about the shocks. Hard tires, stiff springs and shocks will transfer more energy. Are your spring sagging and hitting the bump stops?


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

It has to do with the arc the plow follows as it travels up and down. More slack puts it out in front of the truck. It then has the potential to swing up more, before coming down, giving a harder impact against the suspension. If the chain is taught and the ram is all the way up, the weight is on a closer plane relative to the pivot point. It is farther along its arc and doesn't have much more room to travel as it hits bumps in the road. As an example-with a dumbell as the plow and your rotator cuff as lift ram and chain, where is a dumbell easier to hold? At arms length or closer to overhead? Add a bounce to it and one looks like this:redbounce , the other looks more like this:waving: . I wonder what Bigskytom ever found out to be the problem?


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I see, a shorter chain allows the plow to rise higher and close to the jeep where as a longer chain keeps the plow hanging out further. 

Never though about it much I use to keep my chain as short as possible until I started plowing some of these crazy gravel drives with humps and dips and then I had to allow the plow to drop further.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bigskytom;345773 said:


> Lately, I have been noticing what seems to be an excessive amount of bouncing of the jeep/plow when hitting a bump in the road. I know the short wheel base contributes to this, but it seems to bounce excessively. I am beginning to worry it is putting execessive strain on the plow mounts.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Tired Shocks, not enough Ballast.


----------

